# comande cut en Script Shell



## Da21 (29 Avril 2005)

j'ai une chaine comme ceci

var0:var1:val0
ou val0 peut contenir plusieurs : que je désire garder

je cherche a récupérer val0

donc je fait un "cut -f '3-15' -d':' "    mais esce que je perd les 2  ":" 
et si oui avez vous une solution pour moi?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (29 Avril 2005)

pas claire la question 1 ou 2 exemples svp
sinon ce que j'ai compris :

> echo var0:var1:val0:val1:val2 | cut -d: -f3-
val0:val1:val2


tout est dans le - en fin de champ 3.
PS : cut ca sert encore ou c'est pour un tp???


----------



## Da21 (29 Avril 2005)

oki merci 

Nan cut ça sert encore et oui !!! et Même en dehors des tp 

mais je veux savoir si avec ton f3- je garde les ":"


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (29 Avril 2005)

Da21 a dit:
			
		

> oki merci
> 
> Nan cut ça sert encore et oui !!! et Même en dehors des tp
> 
> mais je veux savoir si avec ton f3- je garde les ":"


 
oui (je t'ai mis le resultat dans le post.)
SunOS 5.8 Generic sun4u sparc SUNW,Sun-Fire-480R


----------

